

China Argues for ‘Internet Sovereignty.’ Is It a Good Idea? - doctorshady
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2014/06/23/chinas-lays-out-argument-for-internet-sovereignty-convinced/

======
eximius
No.

